# tank setup



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

hey.. iv not had my tank up for a while now, as we are moving soon so i didn't replace my guppies dying and gave away my tetras as we were supposed to be staying with friends for a few weeks.

Anyways... I cant remember how many days are you supposed to have your tank set up before adding fish?
my tank is 2ft long, by 1ft wide and 1.5ft high. I have a small filter that is one of the ones that has a pipe to pull air into the water but cannot use it as an only filter as its too small so i have a normal filter at the other end. However I am considering just buying an air pump. Are they any good??

Also, my fave fish are guppies. What other colourful fish can you put in with them?

And of a tank that size how many should you have??

Sorry for all the questions! 

(I would secretly love a huge fish tank. but my OH doesnt like fish so I have to make do with the one iv got, lol)


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well i leave it for about a week so the water natures...

i love guppies lovly wee fish....just got to watch what you put in with them or will get there lovly tails nipped...
Dont get any tetras ...they love nipping there tails...what about platays or swordtails, mollies, there all live baerers they will live happily...

plus a wee live plant will help as well...

dont forget a picture ....love to see ..


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

You could put a male Siamese fighter in - you get some stunning colours with those but you can only have one in a tank.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd love to have a siamese fighter but it would eat all my guppies! 
I think i may set up my small tank anf have a siamese fighter in it though. what other fish can they go with? how about tetras?

i think with my guppies tho i wil prob have some platys and mollies. and of course a plec


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

If you could get some filter media from your friend I would setup the tank this way.

Setup tank at new location
use a good quality filter , fluval 2 or 3 (external if you can afford it.) 
Add water and get the temp up to 26c over night.
Then go round to your friends and get some filter media, small piece of filter sponge will do it. Add this to your filter as quick as you can.
Same day add a couple guppies.
Feed very small amounts
Stock slowly , leave it about 7 - 14 days before you buy your plec.
Lower level fish are more delicate. Try and find a plec that stays small. rubber nose stay smallish.
Get some live plants "Vallis" is a good one Helps keep your water quality good.

:thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

cool, thanks xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Fighting fish is ok with other fish types but not a male from the same species. Plattees are good starting fish to and there very colourful and commual fish. They are live bearing and can produce a fair few babies if settled well. The tiny neon tetra are fine the red/blue ones. And some of the ground living small catfish are commual your have to check which ones. Think there black with red tail. Theres also siver sharks .


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Fighting fish is ok with other fish types but not a male from the same species.


Ah, thats where iv went wrong in the past! - iwas advised it was ok to put fighting fish with guppies but then was told they would think the male guppies could be threatening due to there tail

I've always had male guppies. And have no interest in breeding them and don't want them to fight over females so have just stuck with males.

It was more a different colour scheme I wanted to create but them I might just stick to what I usually have.

Red, blue and orange guppies, neon tetras and orange plattys.

I usually have had a leopard spotty plec as my local pet shop and I had an agreement, he could sell the bigger ones easier as alot of people had larger tanks. So I would buy a baby one and when it was getting too big for my tank I would give it back to him in exchange for a little one. I think the big ones are creepy looking! lol

What kinds of plecs stay small??

And what colour plants would go well with my colour scheme?

x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

There is a clown louch thats quite nice to look at. Some of the barb family arent bad with other fish but you need to ask.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Coridorus are good community bottom and tank cleaners. Just had a look some of the plecs can get large and can be a bit nippy. Danios are nice fish and silver dollar but have to check they can be put together. May give a few idears.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

ooh thanks  
well not going to set tank up until after new year, will go to the garden centre, it has a seperate bit with loads of tropical fish and they are much better looked after than in pets at home! lol
so will note what you have all suggested and hav a look what is there 

will get some pics up once i start setting it up 

x


----------

